# عناية بالفم



## محمدعبدالله5167 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعطير الفم)))(((بعدين نيجي للوصفة*
*المكونات*
*1:عسل طبيعي*
*2:ملعقة قرنفل مطحون*
*3:ملعقة قرفة مطحونة*
*4:حبهان(الهيل)10 حبات نزيل القشر بتاعهم وندقهم بالهاون شوية *
*دي صور المكونات*
*ده القرنفل مش مطحون*


----------

